# Come faccio a scaricare video e musica da youtube?



## admin (19 Novembre 2012)

Forse non tutti sanno che è possibile *scaricare i video o le tracce musicali presenti su youtube*. Come fare? Il procedimento è molto semplice ed è possibile fare tutto *online*

Basta copiare la url del video youtube che ci interessa ed incollare su questo sito:


YouTube in MP3 convertitore - Video2mp3


----------



## Jino (19 Novembre 2012)

Il link non funzia, conosco anch'io questo sito comunque, strano di solito andava...


----------



## BB7 (19 Novembre 2012)

Io consiglio l'addon per Firefox chiamato Eeasy Youtube Video Downloader... è molto comodo perchè in pratica fa apparire un pulsantino con la scritta Download sotto ai video. Un altro ottimo programma freeware è Atube Catcher.


----------



## Cm Punk (19 Novembre 2012)

Io vi consiglio Jdownloader
Soltando copiando i link si può scaricare di tutto


----------



## admin (19 Novembre 2012)

Ottimo


----------



## Arsozzenal (19 Novembre 2012)

io ho sempre usato youtube converter...facilissimo e velocissimo


----------



## Snake (19 Novembre 2012)

atube is the way


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Novembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Io consiglio l'addon per Firefox chiamato Eeasy Youtube Video Downloader... è molto comodo perchè in pratica fa apparire un pulsantino con la scritta Download sotto ai video. Un altro ottimo programma freeware è Atube Catcher.



anche io uso quello di firefox, mi sono sempre trovata bene con quello. 

p.s. ma sarebbe legale ?


----------



## Livestrong (20 Novembre 2012)

Io sconsiglio jdownloader, essendo in Java è un'applicazione molto pesante... Ci sono molti siti, alcuni già elencati...


----------



## Livestrong (20 Novembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> anche io uso quello di firefox, mi sono sempre trovata bene con quello.
> 
> p.s. ma sarebbe legale ?



Se uno volesse fruire dei contenuti di youtube offline non potrebbe fare altrimenti


----------

